# Reselling A Transferred License (Arturia)



## automated hero (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi

Can I sell on a license that I purchased from another? Is there a limit on the number of times a particular license can be passed on?

Thanks


----------



## Mikro93 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey there,

Short answer is: it depends on the brand, or the developper. Some allow for as many transfers as you want, some of them require a fee, and some only allow for one transfer, if not zero. 

Which company are we talking about?


----------



## automated hero (Jul 5, 2021)

Sorry, I meant to say: Arturia.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 5, 2021)

You can easily check that in your Arturia account. Just read their FAQ. Per license you can unregister it, and make it available for transfer.


----------



## pixel (Jul 5, 2021)

Yes. I recently sold a license of their drum machine which I got second hand from another user (after just a few weeks hehe). 
It's a very easy process. You just have to give serial numbers, codes etc. that are on their website: your profile/plugins that you bought.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 5, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> You can easily check that in your Arturia account. Just read their FAQ. Per license you can unregister it, and make it available for transfer.


Are you referring to where it says: "Out of 5 machines activations available : *1 used"*

So that would mean a license can only be passed on up to 5 times and then cannot be activated?


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 5, 2021)

No. That is the counter for the number of installations allowed per plugin, which is a completely different thing.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 5, 2021)

Ok, so I'm not seeing anything that limits the number of times a product can be resold. I just want to be sure


----------



## doctoremmet (Jul 5, 2021)

If you see this red button you can unregister the license, and transfer it. Again, just read the FAQ on the Arturia website about the process, it’s easy.


----------



## automated hero (Jul 5, 2021)

Ok that seems simple enough, thanks


----------

